# CM de l'enfant



## Manaste (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour voilà les parents m ont fait un certificat médical pour 5 jours du mardi au samedi. Je ne travaille pas le samedi et hier je eu l enfant de 7h15  jusqu a 9 h car  fièvre donc j' ai tel la maman pour venir chercher son enfant. ce matin elle m a remis un certificat médical pour 1jour ma question est ce que j enlève la journée d hier car sur la convention il y a marqué 5 jours dans l année merci de votre réponse je suis un peut perdu merci


----------



## B29 (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'enlève uniquement 5 jours dans l'année sur présentation du certificat médical daté du 1er jour d'absence. Si l'enfant est malade un jour par ci par là, je n'enlève rien.


----------



## Syl32 (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, alors moi je dirais que déjà le samedi ne compte pas puisque tu ne travailles pas ce jour-là donc du mardi au vendredi ça fait 4 jours et non 5. Ensuite pour le mardi je dirais qu'il ne faut pas déduire la journée entière mais le nombre d'heure travaillées normalement ce jour-là moins 1h45 (1.75) où tu as quand même eu leur enfant. Tu n'as pas travaillé gratuitement de 7h15 à 9h. 
A confirmer par les pros....


----------



## kikine (12 Octobre 2022)

Syl32 a dit: 


> Bonjour, alors moi je dirais que déjà le samedi ne compte pas puisque tu ne travailles pas ce jour-là donc du mardi au vendredi ça fait 4 jours et non 5. Ensuite pour le mardi je dirais qu'il ne faut pas déduire la journée entière mais le nombre d'heure travaillées normalement ce jour-là moins 1h45 (1.75) où tu as quand même eu leur enfant. Tu n'as pas travaillé gratuitement de 7h15 à 9h.
> A confirmer par les pros....


je confirme 
cela dit rien que pour lui faire les pieds je lui dit que désormais elle a atteint le quota des 5 jours par an et qu'elle ne peut plus rien déduire pendant 1 an


----------



## Ladrine 10 (12 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> je confirme
> cela dit rien que pour lui faire les pieds je lui dit que désormais elle a atteint le quota des 5 jours par an et qu'elle ne peut plus rien déduire pendant 1 an


Je dirais pareil vous avez un certificat de 5 jours avec samedi ok vous ne travaillez pas
Mais le certificat est bien pour 5 jours
Donc pour moi fini jusqu'à l'année prochaine
Votre PE n'avais qu'à faire attention en demandant le certificat au médecin


----------



## Griselda (12 Octobre 2022)

Oui perso je l'avertirais que cette 5eme journée n'est pas entièrement à déduire puisque j'ai travaillé et qu'elle a atteint le quota des 5jrs/année.
Non pas pour lui faire les pieds, mais juste pour qu'elle ne soit pas surprise, surtout si c'est un ancien contrat qui ne sait pas que ce n'est plus 10jrs mais 5.
En effet le 1er certificat était pour dire que l'enft ne pourrait pas être confié jusqu'au samedi inclu mais le medecin ne sait pas si tu travaille ou pas. Il n'y a donc eut que 4 jrs retiré une 1ere fois puis là une 5eme... en partie.
C'est idiot, il aurait mieux valut pour elle présenter un Certif pour une journée pleine...


----------



## Syl32 (12 Octobre 2022)

Par contre j'ai du mal à comprendre. Vous dîtes que vous avez eu un premier certificat pour 5 jours du mardi au samedi et qu'ensuite la maman vous a donné un autre certificat pour 1 jour de plus ? C'est ce jour de plus qui n'est pas plein ? Ca fait donc 6 jours.
Si c'est le cas oui déduction des 5 jours (avec le samedi, tant pis pour eux). Et le 6ème ne sera pas déduit puisque les 5 jours sont utilisés jusqu'à l'année prochaine. Mais j'ai peut-être mal compris ?


----------



## Griselda (12 Octobre 2022)

Bon il semble que notre collègue ait bien raison de s'interroger car nous n'avons pas toute la même façon de considerer le samedi.


----------



## kikine (12 Octobre 2022)

non car il y a 1 jour ou c'est l'am qui a demandé a la maman de venir chercher le petit, donc le maintien de salaire est exclu...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour pour compléter il ne s'agit pas de 5 jours par an, mais sur 12 mois glissants.

Le samedi ne comptera pas je pense puisque 0 heures déduites ce jour là. 

Reste un seul jour à pouvoir poser, le reste impossible avant le 14 octobre de l'année 2023.


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Première retenue 4 jours sur salaire du mardi au vendredi 
Deuxième retenue lundi mais seulement pour les heures no.n réalisées 

Les 5 jours ont était deduit donc plus aucune déduction ne sera possible même sur présentation d'un certificat médical


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Octobre 2022)

@assmatzam de quel lundi parles tu ? Hier nous étions mardi. Je comprends (å vérifier) que la maman a consulté hier et a une certificat pour 5 jours y compris le samedi, à partir de mardi. 

Mais je te suis pour les heures à déduire du mardi...


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Et toute journée commencée est due CHEZ MOI et rien déduit de toute façon car clause supérieure !


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

@Chantou1  c'est illégal de demander le maintien de la rémunération des l'or que c'est l'AM qui demande aux parents de venir récupérer l'enfant fiévreux 
Les heures non réalisées doivent être déduites avec le ccc

Ta clause est abusive


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 tu as raison c'est bien le mardi et non le lundi qui compte comme 5ème jour déductible

Je me crois mardi 😂


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Octobre 2022)

Oh non ou alors mardi de la semaine prochaine ! Tu sais juste avant les vacances.


----------



## piwonski (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Une clause supérieure pour non déduction de salaire de l'AM en cas d'absence de l'enfant de l'employeur (justifiée ou non), c'est abusif ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Octobre 2022)

@piwonski 

Non pas abusif, mais tu t'engages en retour à accepter les enfants malades. Tu ne peux refuser l'accueil.

Il n'y aura donc pas de déduction sur salaire si l'enfant est absent pour maladie.

L'autre cas, absence non justifiée n'a pas besoin d'une clause supérieure à la ccn puisque c'est inscrit dans la ccn.


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

@assmatzam  je ne refuse pas un enfant malade SAUF COVID !

Ma clause est surtout pour les PE pour une journée ou + avec CM une maman avait eu l’idée … tout de suite idée arrêtée


----------



## nounoucat1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour bien dire a la maman les 5 jours déduits pour maladie sont le quotat pour une année et bien noter les dates sur ton agenda pro pour rappeler que le salaire est maintenu à la prochaine maladie cet hiver.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Octobre 2022)

Non pas pour un an mais 12 mois glissants. Le compteur ne remet pas à 0 au bout d'un an.


----------

